# Capital Gains Tax?



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

I am selling my apartment in GDL and have been told that I have to pay a capital gains tax on the profit that I am making on the sale. My question is that since the notario is putting down a much less amount of sale than the actual selling price(a common practice in Mexico I hear) do I pay the tax on the amount listed in the escrituras or the amount I actually sold the apartment for? 
Thanks for any help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What the notario writes will be what is registered at Catastro and Hacienda.


----------



## HombreEPGDL (Jan 24, 2008)

*One more Question*



RVGRINGO said:


> What the notario writes will be what is registered at Catastro and Hacienda.


Thanks for the information! Do I only have to pay the foriegner non-resident tax on any profit I would make in the sale of my apartment rather than on the total selling amount? Thus if I had a loss, I would not have to pay any tax?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

True, and if you have made any significant expenditures on improvements, I hope you have all the bills to add to your costs, thereby reducing your expenses. If so, it might be wise to hire an accountant to tidy up that paperwork and add his official stamps.


----------

